# Now Playing List Slow/Empty



## Knocka (May 11, 2002)

I just installed a Zippered disc in a DirecTv Tivo (DSR-704). I was able to connect to the Tivo using Telnet. But, I do not have a permanent connection to the Internet for my TiVo. 

I have searched and read all the posts (here any elsewhere) talking about how to solve this problem, but frankly do not understand how to edit the files that are discussed. I know that I installed Joe as a text editor when I ran tweak.sh.

Can someone give me instructions on what I need to do to make the NPL list work properly without an internet connection, but still allow full connectivity when I do plug the TiVo into the Internet. I want to be able to plug it in when I am going away, for example.

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Knocka said:


> I just installed a Zippered disc in a DirecTv Tivo (DSR-704). I was able to connect to the Tivo using Telnet. But, I do not have a permanent connection to the Internet for my TiVo.
> 
> I have searched and read all the posts (here any elsewhere) talking about how to solve this problem, but frankly do not understand how to edit the files that are discussed. I know that I installed Joe as a text editor when I ran tweak.sh.
> 
> ...


I don't remember the files that need editing but since you do i'll tell you in general terms. To edit the files discussed first Change directories to the one that the file is located, for example if you want to edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file, you would *type cd /etc/rc.d*. Next you need to set your tivo to read/write mode. If you used zipper type *rw*. Next edit the file using joe by typing in my example *joe rc.sysinit.author*. edit the file as required and save and exit. If you type *ctrl+k then h* you get a help screen to save press *ctrl+k then x*. when done editing files go back to read only mode by typing *ro*. for more info check the zipper wiki here. Basically edit the /etc/hosts file to include your DNS server (usually your router) additionally you might include your other tivo's to resolve them faster. This should be done on all tivo's.

I'm not sure if this works if you are not connected all the time to your router, because you need to have a valid DNS for it to resolve names, No valid DNS might mean you have to wait or delete the DNS in the hosts file. The only thing I think you will miss is updating directly from your tivo, but you can get around that by downloaded the latest enhancement script and copying the rbautch_files.tgz to /hacks and rerunning tweak.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I think you can set the dns to 0.0.0.0 as well, But go to teh site JW said.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

That works to, in that you get an unable to resolve the DNS site and it continues The problem is he wants it both ways, to be able to resolve DNS, but not be connected all the time. I don't think that is a possibility.


----------

